# Snowfall history ?



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey gang,

Any one know of a site where we can get the snowfall avg.'s like say for the county I live in ? 
All the ones I have found only give the big citys in N.Y. (that is the problem) , and NYC is the closest I can find but , we are at about 1000 ft higher and nyc is about 50-60 miles south of us as the crow flies. 

Most of the other citys are up north and get more snow , so the avg. is off quite a bit.

I know we get more than the city , but can't find a site for the smaller towns, so I figured if I can find one for the county it would be much closer than the city avg. 

Thanks in advance , Storm King


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

try http://www.weather.gov/climate/local_data.php?wfo=dlh

enter your city.


----------



## icemen pro (Sep 4, 2008)

hey storm check out skyeyeweather.com talk to rich


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks guys !
storm king


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

You can also try noaa.gov


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

It's not really important but, I was just trying to find the local snowfall amts. for my town.

I have tried all the sites the gang reckomended and then some, but still no luck. Thanks for the help guys.

Think snow ! 
............Storm King................


----------

